# Probleme beim Webservice Deployment(Sun ApplicationServer)



## Moonblood (17. Apr 2005)

unter:
http://www.heise.de/ix/artikel/2002/11/140/webservice-tutorial-III.zip

gibt es ein webservice tutorial welches ich mir ansah....

das build mittels ant funzte auch

wenn ich aber jetzt das fertige war archive mit dem sun application server (neueste version) deployen will bekomm ich folgenden fehler:



> Deploying application in domain failed; Error loading deployment descriptors for ws-tutorial Line 84 Column 11
> -- The content of element type "web-app" must match "(icon?,display-name?,description?,distributable?,context-
> param*,servlet*,servlet-mapping*,session-config?,mime-mapping*,welcome-file-list?,error-page*,taglib*,resource-
> ref*,security-constraint*,login-config?,security-role*,env-entry*,ejb-ref*)". ; requested operation cannot be
> ...



wenn ich nun aus der web.xml alle servlet einträge bis auf einen (egal welchen) rausnehme deployed er ohne fehler---sobald mehr als ein eintrag drin ist kommt der fehler....

die web.xml sieht folgendermassen aus:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<!--
 Copyright 2002 Sun Microsystems, Inc. All rights reserved.
 SUN PROPRIETARY/CONFIDENTIAL. Use is subject to license terms.
-->
<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.2//EN"
    "http://java.sun.com/j2ee/dtds/web-app_2_2.dtd">
<web-app>


    
 
    <servlet>
		<servlet-name>Translator</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>de.ix.wstutorial.translator.TranslationServlet</servlet-class>
		<load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
	</servlet>

    <servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>Translator</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>/translator</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>

    

    <servlet>
		<servlet-name>RegistryBrowser</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>de.ix.wstutorial.registrybrowser.RegistryBrowserServlet</servlet-class>
		<load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
	</servlet>

    <servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>RegistryBrowser</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>/registrybrowser</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>


    

    <servlet>
        <servlet-name>StockQuote</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>de.ix.wstutorial.stockquote.StockQuoteServlet</servlet-class>
        <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
    </servlet>
    <servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>StockQuote</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>/stockquote</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>


    

    <servlet>
        <servlet-name>CurrencyConverterEndpoint</servlet-name>
        <display-name>Currency Converter Endpoint</display-name>
        <description>Endpunkt fuer den Currency Converter Service</description>
        <servlet-class>com.sun.xml.rpc.server.http.JAXRPCServlet</servlet-class>
        <init-param>
            <param-name>configuration.file</param-name>
            <param-value>CurrencyConverter_Config.properties</param-value>
        </init-param>
        <load-on-startup>0</load-on-startup>
    </servlet>

    <servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>CurrencyConverterEndpoint</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>/rpc/currencyConverter/*</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>


    
    <servlet>
		<servlet-name>CurrencyConverter</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>de.ix.wstutorial.currencyconverter.CurrencyConverterServlet</servlet-class>
		<load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
	</servlet>

    <servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>CurrencyConverter</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>/currencyconverter</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>


</web-app>
```

was ist das Problem?


----------



## daLenz (18. Apr 2005)

hei, versuch mal alle servlet-mapping am schluss anzufügen, denn es gibt eine reihenfolge in der web.xml die eingehalten werden muss --> "web-app" must match "(icon?,display-name?,description......*servlet*,servlet-mapping**,.....)"

greetz


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Apr 2005)

2.2

ist etwas veraltet, verwende lieber 2.4...


----------

